# 3-4 week old baby chicks - help ID



## cutiek028 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello!

Please see my 3-4 week old chicks.

Can you tell me what breed they are?

I am managing well in their care but I would like to research more about their specific breed.

Thank you!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Could be speckled Sussex.


----------



## WhidbeyChick (Nov 28, 2014)

The one on the left looks just like my Easter Egger when she was a chick.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

So many chicks have this chipmunk pattern it's hard to say for sure. Best bet is to see how they feather out and try to identify then


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

My vote is definitely Easter Eggers. A lot of feed stores will call them Ameracaunas. I had 2 of them in the past they were full of personality.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Could be Dark Cornish too... that one on the left has a hawk-like glare. Got to love Cornish for that (not to mention they're also not uncommon in feed stores I don't think...)


----------



## Alexia15 (Jan 18, 2015)

Well summers also look like chipmunks as babies! But agree with above, you will prob have to wait Til they feather out!


----------



## tonybones (Oct 12, 2012)

Ahh yes mine looked like this as well , I just posted pix of my crew to see if anyone can id them ..


----------

